# Does anyone know which size this LV Neverfull bag is?



## mauilurve (Feb 18, 2011)

Here's a pic:

http://i1125.photobucket.com/albums/l590/Rachel8867/bifdf.jpg

It's the one on the left. Is this a PM or an MM? It looks way too small to be a GM.

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Maris Crane (Feb 22, 2011)

MM. I believe the PM is shorter length-wise?


----------



## internetchick (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree, MM.


----------

